
Introducing Apache Hadoop: The Modern Data Operating System - aespinoza
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Introducing-Apache-Hadoop
======
beatgammit
Is this really an operating system? It looks more like a distributed, 9P-esque
filesystem to me.

The Wikipedia article [1] says it's "Cross platform". Does this really qualify
as an operating system?

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_Hadoop>

~~~
r00fus
HDFS is the filesystem. HBase is the query engine. The rest is an
implementation of map-reduce so that all operations are highly parallelizable.

